
Coronavirus in vacant apartment suggests toilets' role in spread - totetsu
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/coronavirus-in-vacant-apartment-suggests-toilets-role-in-spread
======
Fricken
There was an unexplained outbreak amongst 40 residents of a Calgary highrise a
little while back. They had no explanation, as the residents of separate units
had no direct contact with one another. Maybe this explains it.

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/ahs-
outbreaks-1.56302...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/ahs-
outbreaks-1.5630201)

------
totetsu
> While solids and liquids descend the network, sewer gases - often detectable
> by their odour - sometimes rise through pipes

------
hindsightbias
TIL fecal plumes

